# buying a star



## Preach (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone know how to go about buying a star (that is having a star named after someone)? Is ther a company that has the monopoly on this? Thanks.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 10, 2006)

It often is a romantic gift, but I'm sad to say that it is not anything official. The star registry people maintain a database and sell you an entry in the database. It won't show up in any astronomical chart or registry used by scientists or astronomers.

http://curious.astro.cornell.edu/question.php?number=64

I've been approached by many people asking me if I could show them the star they bought or received. Sometimes it would be a magnitude 14 star, which is impossible to see without a pretty big telescope. I have to admit being a little deceitful in some of these cases and move the scope to a nearby brighter star for them to look at.

Maybe Puritanboard should start selling stars. It would be just as significant and perhaps make better use of the money. I'd pick out good ones, but I'd also give full disclosure on what people are buying.

Vic

[Edited on 1-11-2006 by victorbravo]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 11, 2006)

How about buying a heretic and you get a picture and update on how there doing every month. 

blade


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> How about buying a heretic and you get a picture and update on how there doing every month.
> 
> blade


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Dude, you just ruined it for me! It's back to crummy roses now...



Man, I'm sorry about that. I too often am the spoilsport. Roses are very nice, and diamonds aren't bad either.

Vic


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> How about buying a heretic and you get a picture and update on how there doing every month.
> 
> blade



I like the idea. But there's the problem of supply and demand. If the supply is too large, the price will be too low. 

Vic


----------



## Dan.... (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Dude, you just ruined it for me! It's back to crummy roses now...



That's okay... you can still buy her land on the moon, for $29.95 an acre!!!

http://www.planetaryinvestments.com/



[Edited on 1-11-2006 by Dan....]


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2006)

"That's okay... you can still buy her land on the moon, for $29.95 an acre!!!"

Land on the moon? That's nothing. I will sell anyone the moon for any price they are willing to pay!


----------

